# Moddified Natural



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi
i bet most of you remember my sycamore natural from a little while back but ive changed it a little but it ended up being a big long job as i had to sand off the walnut stain (not easy) but after a lot of rasp, dremmel and sandpaer work i got it all of and then began applying it back on but with stripes,after 37 light coats of walnut stain and then a coat of blo on the stripes what do you lot think then ?? thanks for viewing

Alexander .s. Howson

also the first two are the origanal version for you to compare thanks


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the stripes. Well done


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks mate

Alex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That sounds like it was a lot of work, looks good though.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks sean and yes it took about a average of 2 hours a day for the last 2 - 3 weeks its the masking tape bit that hard but its by far my favourate catty beofr eand after i think it was well worth it thanks again

Alex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

